# We have ICE



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Up in the Turtle Mts this morning we woke up to 18 degree temps and no wind(perfect conditions for ice) I seen mallards standing all over the ice on the way to work. Hopefully it doesn't stay, but if it does I'm ready for some ice fishin. :beer:


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

We were duck hunting yesterday and found the potholes were already mostly covered with skim ice. We found an open spot to set the decoys and in about two hours it cooled down enough that ice formed around the dekes. We picked them up and found some bigger water that hadn't froze yet. Wes


----------

